

Spurious correlations - bhaumik
http://www.tylervigen.com/#

======
bhaumik
This was first posted in r/dataisbeautiful. The author writes a post-mortem of
its virality:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/259x4c/hey_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/259x4c/hey_rdataisbeautiful_im_the_guy_who_made_all/)

